# Shooting Warrior: Anime-style Epic Castle Defense Game



## michaeljung691 (Mar 8, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Alpha

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 











Link: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.daeri.sww
Free: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.daeri.swfree
​


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Tablet friendly?


----------

